

Ask HN:MAMP like tool for Ubuntu/Linux? - uptownhr

Does anyone know if a simple MAMP like tool exists for ubuntu&#x2F;linux? Doesn&#x27;t have to in GUI, actually preferred that it is not GUI, but a simple tool to add, start and end vhost.
======
helpful
Would this help?
[http://www.apachefriends.org/index.html](http://www.apachefriends.org/index.html)

------
ereckers
Isn't MAMP/WAMP's purpose to emulate a Linux environment? Basically, a way of
running a LAMP stack application on a Windows machine.

I could be out of my league here and you may have other reasons, but you could
just run VM's. Vagrant/Virtualbox takes all the pain away.

------
LarryMade2
Nice thing about MAMP and WAMP is the control GUI, start stop services, also
specify the current web root, etc. I would like to see a nice local webhost
control GUI in Linux for my web development.

------
johnatwork
Could this be what you are looking for?
[https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP](https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP)

------
uptownhr
I'm looking for something more like

cmd 'app add site Test' \- this would create the vhost file, put it in sites-
enabled with the doc root.

~~~
uptownhr
something that is cmd line or api driven would be best. I'd love to try and
build some kind of simple web panel for. I just see the cpanel and the likes
are too complicated and want to bring something simple like Digital Oceans cp
to the world.

------
phantom_oracle
There is a product called: XAMPP for linux which is the linux version of
XAMPP/WAMP or whatever the name of it is now.

------
Piskvorrr
a2ensite + a2dissite for enabling/disabling a vhost; for adding one, I have a
template in /etc/apache2/sites-available, copy that and then edit

